# Sooty the Syrian hamster who looks like a little brown bear



## AnimalLoversWeb (Jan 5, 2008)

Some more pics of our new hamster Sooty, they are a little bit blurry as she is never still for a second and the lighting was a bit low, but she did some great bear like poses and I don't think I've ever seen a hamster who looks as much like a bear


----------



## Dawny (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh wow she looks like a Sumatran Sun Bear! She is gorgeous!


----------



## AnimalLoversWeb (Jan 5, 2008)

*quickly googles sumatran sun bear* It's been a long time since I came across a sumatran sun bear, I had almost forgotten what they look like 
Glad you like the pics.
The one of her standing upright is just lacking a fish in her arms, it is so like the posture bears take up after they have caught a fish (or two males who are about to have a fight!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Veryyyyyy cute.
My son had one exactly the same years ago, he named it panda.
it died aweek later from wet tail, pet shops fault 
It turned out alot of people who bought a hamster from that batch ended up with the same ( a dead hamster ) 

Then we got another called derick lol.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awww she's lovely


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww what a cutie


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very cute hamster


----------



## sunny walker 98 (Feb 19, 2008)

hi 
sooty is so cute and sweet. My old hamster looked like sooty.
love leannexx


----------



## sunny walker 98 (Feb 19, 2008)

hi 
sooty is so cute and sweet. My old hamster looked like sooty. 
i have a new hamster called gracie. i will post pics later
love leannexx


----------



## AnimalLoversWeb (Jan 5, 2008)

sunny walker 98 said:


> hi
> sooty is so cute and sweet. My old hamster looked like sooty.
> i have a new hamster called gracie. i will post pics later
> love leannexx


Thanks again for the lovely comments on our hamsters Leanne and I would love to see some pics of Gracie.

Here is a couple more of Sooty in the meantime taken more recently:



















and one of our other Syrian hamster, Riley:


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow he is one handsome hammy  Scabbers likes the look of him -wink- (; 

Does riley have a pet street account? I recognise her hehe x


----------



## AnimalLoversWeb (Jan 5, 2008)

cupcake said:


> Wow he is one handsome hammy  Scabbers likes the look of him -wink- (;
> 
> Does riley have a pet street account? I recognise her hehe x


Is your Scabbers wanting to make a move on my Sooty, if so, I should really point out that Sooty is a she, wouldn't want any misunderstandings there, would we?
No Riley doesn't have a pet street account, I had never heard of it, looks quite interesting I'll look further into that, thanks.


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

aww poor scabbers will be disapointed heehee ): my bad I thought she was a boy ;D

Shes gorgeous hehe x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics they are two very cute hamsters


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Sooty is beautiful!!


----------



## siany (Jan 3, 2009)

My little hamster Bell is a very simular colour but with lots of white, she looked like a mole when I first bought her but her fur hads lightened as she's gotten oder.


----------



## HuffHuff (Jan 4, 2009)

awwwww what a lovely hammie - I got one too very much like yours called Sam - he was an unwanted pet hence why we took him in hadnt seen them like little brown bears before but they are so cute


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

awh, so cute!


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

aww hes just sooooo cute  he does look like a bear your right.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

omg the hammy is soooooooo cute


----------



## thomasandcharlie (Dec 14, 2012)

I have the same hamster as you but named charlie. They are just like little brown bears the pair of them. They are so cute! He loves to explore around and loves climbing up the cage.


----------



## Crazyhamsterlady (Dec 21, 2012)

Awww she really is gorgeous  I've got a black and white hammy,who looks like a bear,will have to get some pics up tomorrow x


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Awwww she does look just like a sun bear!!!


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Sooo cute!!  I love their little round faces!


----------

